

LinkedIn Uses Rapportive To Access Your Email Header Information (Section 1.D) - jwpe
http://www.linkedin.com/legal/pop/pop-privacy-policy#main

======
kevinyun
The use of LinkedIn accessing your data across social networks and email was
also discussed in the comments on [http://www.interactually.com/linkedin-
creepiest-social-netwo...](http://www.interactually.com/linkedin-creepiest-
social-network/)

